# Looking for a fast growing vine. Any suggestions?



## rustyb (Sep 29, 2003)

Looking for a screen for an open pole fence. Some thing with edible berries would be a plus but not necessary (speedy growth is number one priority). How about a grape of some kind?

Thanks,
r


----------



## Newfie (Sep 29, 2003)

Poison Ivy grows pretty fast.


----------



## che (Sep 29, 2003)

I bought a Chocolate Vine a few years ago....how could I resist with a name like that!!?? It was a 99cent fall special...stuck it in the middle of my garden and have been cutting it back ever since...I guess I really need to put it somewhere. I was looking at it this morning though...amazing the way the woody vine wrapped neatly around the tomato cage I put near by. Nice foliage. Little tiny purple flowers....I haven't a clue why it got the name though...I was hoping for a chocolate fragrance...something in Godiva would have been nice.

I looked it up on google....looks like it goes down at least to zone 5

info on chocolate vine


----------



## rustyb (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike,

Me to one of my neighbors: "Oh you bet those berries are edible. Help yourself". ha ha

Che,

Thanks for the info. Looks good.

rusty


----------



## Dan F (Oct 4, 2003)

Trumpet vine, honeysuckle vine grows fast too. But be prepared for an invasion. English or Boston Ivy may work too, and is somewhat easier to control, doesn't get so woody. 

If it's in a well protected spot, you might try a climbing Hydrangea, though it might get too cold there.

There's also climbing roses and wintercreeper (_Euonymous fortueii_, did I spell that even remotely close to right???) might climb a fence if encouraged to.


Dan


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Oct 7, 2003)

Speedy growth you say, plant kudzu. Hey, you can eat it.


----------



## StihlBadger (Jun 24, 2018)

How about Hops or Kiwi vines? Pole beans if you want to plant them every year.

http://www.walterreeves.com/gardening-q-and-a/hops-vine-growing/


----------



## rngrchad (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd love to shoot whoever planted English Ivy around my parents property. This stuff is nearly impossible to get under control. Takes over all kinds of structures, trees, etc. If you have the ability to keep control of it, good, it'll grow like crazy.


----------



## gary courtney (Jun 24, 2018)

Kudzu ! Your county extension agent will be forever indebted to you !


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 25, 2018)

Grapes. Mine are growing faster than weeds, faster than I can put up more arbors. The wild animals eat more than we do. They found my blueberry bushes. I’m not sure if they hit my 125’ of blackberry or raspberry’s yet. I seen one big rabbit so I planted all the berries.


----------

